# 27.5+ Fork Compatibility



## woodaf23 (Jun 15, 2015)

Any suggestions of existing forks that are compatible with 27.5+ wheels? 

Would most 29" forks work?

Thanks.


----------



## wolfmansbro (May 25, 2004)

Posting to Follow.

Also, what forks with 12mmx100mm axle work with 27+ wheels? Mainly trying to build up a fork with a dynamo hub so no boost forks.


----------



## drmayer (Apr 19, 2007)

Revelation 29" works with blunt 35 rims and trailblazer 2.8 tires.


----------



## Tanduro (May 9, 2015)

Bought the Manitou Magnum Boost fork, and the dropouts were drilled off center making it almost impossible to remove the thru axle after tightening the QR. Sent it back and replacement lowered were the same defect. Manitou refused to take responsibility or even acknowledge the defect. Stick with a reputable brand like FOX or wait for the RS Pike.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Tanduro said:


> Bought the Manitou Magnum Boost fork, and the dropouts were drilled off center making it almost impossible to remove the thru axle after tightening the QR. Sent it back and replacement lowered were the same defect. Manitou refused to take responsibility or even acknowledge the defect. Stick with a reputable brand like FOX or wait for the RS Pike.


Methinks there's more to the story here, and that the good people at Manitou will have a very different story from the one you're pushing.

Meanwhile, yes, *you* should go buy a fork from RS or Fox and then dremel the piss out of it to get your tires to fit.


----------



## savo (Oct 15, 2009)

would a DVO Diamond 29 work with a 27.5+ tire? any experience?


----------



## TheCanary (May 26, 2014)

+1 on DVO Diamond compatability with 27.5x3. Also vs MRP Stage or Fox 36.
Searching the archives as well.


----------



## loamranger (Oct 26, 2006)

savo said:


> would a DVO Diamond 29 work with a 27.5+ tire? any experience?


I've e-mailed DVO about this and waiting reply.

I think that they would. The diameter is less than 29 and width looks reasonable?

Do you know anything about the plus tyres in terms of performance?


----------



## savo (Oct 15, 2009)

loamranger said:


> I've e-mailed DVO about this and waiting reply.
> 
> I think that they would. The diameter is less than 29 and width looks reasonable?
> 
> Do you know anything about the plus tyres in terms of performance?


diameter should not be a problem, width is the point. if you'll get answer from DVO please report back.

as the B+ tires performance, I never tried them, I'd like to have the possibility to put them under the new 29er bike i'm going to build.


----------



## loamranger (Oct 26, 2006)

i'll get back to you with the answer from DVO.

I read one report from a guy who has experimented with plus tyres and his conclusion was that they squirmed too much in the corners and instead recommended just going wide rims with 2.35 tyres.


----------



## TheCanary (May 26, 2014)

Running that already. Shopping for the next build. Combination curiosity, future proofing and wanting the option to try something new. Maybe broaden the shoulder seasons? Wouldn't sell me on a fork but may help me decide between 2 otherwise equivalent forks.


----------



## TheCanary (May 26, 2014)

I also realize the plus option is off label and may be fiddly and sensitive to air pressure, etc. Fortunately I like building up and working on bikes almost as much as riding them.:thumbsup:
I know the 2.8 will fit in the rear and probably the front but hoping for 3+ up front if possible.:drumroll:


----------



## NH Mtbiker (Nov 6, 2004)

I will be sticking with a 120mm Bluto for the time being. Not alot of travel, but I can run the biggest B+ tire I want and tune the fork for a better ride...plus (no pun) I get the option to run 150mm thru axle and a fat tire wheel on the front when things get cold or soft sand. You're right though, a beefier Pike version (still with 150 mil thru-axle) would be the way to go imo.


----------



## xufima (Jun 4, 2009)

2.8 Trailblazers fit on a 27.5 fox float 32 with plenty of room to spare.


----------



## loamranger (Oct 26, 2006)

savo said:


> diameter should not be a problem, width is the point. if you'll get answer from DVO please report back.
> 
> as the B+ tires performance, I never tried them, I'd like to have the possibility to put them under the new 29er bike i'm going to build.


DVO reply

Our current fork is not designed to work with the 27.5 plus tires. There will be an issue with tire clearance. In the future we will be releasing a 27.5" specific diamond with 110mm hub spacing.

What do you think? Does this spell the end of 29er 150mm enduro type forks? Or do the plus tyres have problems like corner squirm and drag? And we are better off with wide rim 29er tyres?

You might want to ignore what DVO said and give it a try. If you get there before I do let us know.


----------



## loamranger (Oct 26, 2006)

You might want to read this if you already haven't. Good article on plus tyres.

27.5+ and 29+ Bikes: What Does it all Mean?


----------



## loamranger (Oct 26, 2006)

Doubt if these will fit (or the new 3.00 WTB's)

https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=74415


----------



## TheCanary (May 26, 2014)

Great Info, Thx. Probably start with the Trailblazer to check sizing then see about stepping up from there. The 3" tires look much bigger than the TB in pics though. Might work with the the right front fork on say 40mm rims, which may reduce the benefits. Interesting times.


----------



## JohnnyVV (Feb 28, 2015)

Someone above mentioned a 3x27.5 fitting a Fox 36. I'm assuming that's the 29" version. Someone also mentioned a Trailblazer 2.8" fitting 27.5" Fox 32, but then that's not a true 2.8" tire. What I'm wondering is: 

Has anyone has tried a true 2.8-3" tire on a 2015/16 Fox 36 27.5" fork? The older 36es were spec'd to handle 2.8" tires, but I couldn't find anything about the 2015 models.

Edit: Fox says 2.5" max. Anyone tried bigger?


----------



## jon123 (Oct 11, 2009)

I've asked this in another thread so sorry in advance if there's duplication: does anyone know if a WTB Trailblazer 2.8 with 28-29mm internal rim will fit in a standard 27.5 RS Pike?
The width seems to be there but I'm wondering if the arch is too low. 
I know with my 27.5 Conti TK 2.4 (admittedly a very tall tire) there isn't a ton of room left. 
Thanks


----------



## joecx (Aug 17, 2013)

I just got a Rockshox Sid 27.5+ with boost.Lots of side clearance for a 3.25,something the 29er forks have a problem with.It weighs a bit over 1,750 grams.I'll get back with a trail test after a ride or two.


----------



## savo (Oct 15, 2009)

What about mrp stage? I know it can take some 29x3" tires, can it take 27.5x3" too? And 27.5x3.25"?


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

A Pike 29er fits the TrailBlazer tires on WTB i45 rims. The new 2015 Fox 36 fits for both 27.5 and 29 for the same tire and rim setup.


----------



## CougarSlayer (Aug 31, 2015)

Curious on the MRP stage as well .. Building a N9 with + wheel set up right now and have a set of em


----------



## CougarSlayer (Aug 31, 2015)

Well I have Bridgers and Duallys inbound .. so we shall see if they can stuff in a Nimble with a Stage!


----------



## savo (Oct 15, 2009)

please report back as soon as you try them


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

savo said:


> please report back as soon as you try them


+1


----------



## CougarSlayer (Aug 31, 2015)

My tires showed up and they Are MASSIVE. . having serious doubts on them fitting the n9 frame, not looking good. Fork is gonna be toight! .. will be a week or 2 before I get themy mounted to test fit but I will go ahead and get a 2.8 ordered for the back


----------



## savo (Oct 15, 2009)

CougarSlayer said:


> My tires showed up and they Are MASSIVE. . having serious doubts on them fitting the n9 frame, not looking good. Fork is gonna be toight! .. will be a week or 2 before I get themy mounted to test fit but I will go ahead and get a 2.8 ordered for the back


any news? 
B+ VS Stage?


----------



## CougarSlayer (Aug 31, 2015)

I got spokes yesterday so should be a day or two before I can test fit the stage 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunslinger (Jun 11, 2004)

So I have just built a Gnarvestor 29+ bike with MRP Stage 29er forks. 50mm LB rims and Fat B nimble tires.

After a couple of rides I am having to sell the forks as the clearance is way to tight, and from what I have read the FBN tires are the skinnist 3inch tire out there so no way would I get another brand in the MRP's.

The FBN have a bad wobble in both tires, didnt help much.

Thinking of going for the 2016 Fox 27.5+ fork, sounds like they got ample room for almost anything bar 4inch tire.


----------



## Pynchonite (Sep 2, 2013)

The Pike sounds like a "Go" - any other Rockshox that aren't Boost that people have found to work?


----------



## CougarSlayer (Aug 31, 2015)

Got the bridger mounted up on my new wheels .. they squeeze into the Stage with about 3mm on each side. I'D say mud is a no go but should be ok for the park, neighborhood and trails. The chainstay of the canfield is not so fortunate... so it gets a 2.8 -- should be a fun set up

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## savo (Oct 15, 2009)

thanks cougarslayer, do you have the width measure of the tire, and the one of the fork at the seal bulge? and any front view of the fork with the wheel on?


----------



## CougarSlayer (Aug 31, 2015)

Ya give me a few.. need to mount the rear and flip her back over 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## CougarSlayer (Aug 31, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## CougarSlayer (Aug 31, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## savo (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks! looks really tight...


----------



## CougarSlayer (Aug 31, 2015)

It is .. been riding round on 18psi streets and alleys so far no rubbin

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

27.5x3.5 (really 3.0") Fat B Nimble does not fit in 27.5 Pike. Tried both new and used tires (so stretched and not stretched). Issue is height, not width. The tire contacts the underside of the 27.5 Pike's arch.

Will do a test fit on a 27.5 Fox34 in a few minutes and report back.


----------



## CougarSlayer (Aug 31, 2015)

I've got some trail miles on my set up and no rub marks on the Mrp. . So far so good. Down side is that big bastard throws jumping cactus like Rick Vaughn at your thighs 

Sent from The Bunny Ranch


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

06HokieMTB said:


> 27.5x3.5 (really 3.0") Fat B Nimble does not fit in 27.5 Pike. Tried both new and used tires (so stretched and not stretched). Issue is height, not width. The tire contacts the underside of the 27.5 Pike's arch.
> 
> Will do a test fit on a 27.5 Fox34 in a few minutes and report back.


FBN on a Blunt35 (30mm internal) fits great in a 27.5 Fox34. Too bad the same isn't true for a Pike. Oh well.


----------



## magnflo (Mar 16, 2015)

I know it has been asked earlier in this thread but im gonna ask again, What is the largest tire that will fit comfortably inside a 2015 Fox 36 27.5? And what would be the best tire for wet slippery autumn trails? 
Thanks


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

If anyone is curious...

A FBN on a 30-35mm internal width rim actually fits better in a Fox 34 27.5 fork than it does a Fox 34 29er fork.

Reason being, the F34 27.5 fork better fits the profile of the wide tire... The 29er fork with a B+ tire has the widest part of the tire closer to the seals on the top of the lowers... where the 27.5 fork has the widest part above the seals on the lowers, back into the proper part of the arch.

Here's what the FBN looks like on a Scraper i45 rim in a Fox 34 29 fork. You can see how the widest part of the tire is not in the widest clearance in the arch.









Here's what the FBN looks like on an i29 rim, in a Fox 34 27.5 fork. You can clearly see the widest part of the tire is within the widest part of the arch.









As a reminder, a Pike 27.5 will not fit a FBN. Tread is too tall and rubs the arch.

This pic is a FBN on a Scraper i45 and a Pike 27.5


----------



## Pynchonite (Sep 2, 2013)

Anyone have an idea about the 2016 Fox 32 27.5 or 29 for a 27.5+ tire? I'm running FBN's with Blunt 35's, so the news about the 34 is welcome but I've got my fingers crossed for something XCish.


----------



## rensho (Mar 8, 2004)

06HokieMTB said:


> If anyone is curious...
> 
> A FBN on a 30-35mm internal width rim actually fits better in a Fox 34 27.5 fork than it does a Fox 34 29er fork.
> 
> ...


Thanks for going thru the trouble to post those and specs. It helps a lot!


----------



## ledude (Feb 12, 2004)

Any one know what the max tire clearance is for an x fusion metric?


----------



## cyanidecowboy (Oct 13, 2015)

Pynchonite said:


> Anyone have an idea about the 2016 Fox 32 27.5 or 29 for a 27.5+ tire? I'm running FBN's with Blunt 35's, so the news about the 34 is welcome but I've got my fingers crossed for something XCish.


Not exactly, but I have set up a Fox 34 27.5+ with a 29" WTB i35 and a FBN and there is lightyears of clearance.

















The Fox 34 27.5+ seemed like the best +size fork option to me, given its half a pound lighter than the magnum, and rides like a dream.


----------



## mamu89 (Aug 31, 2015)

i also have a FOX 34 in 29". can you please measure the min clearance of your 27.5+ fork?
thanks.


----------



## dewstir (Jan 9, 2008)

That's Awesome. I have been searching the day on the web for a good combination for wide rims and tires. 
Can you tell me what this fork cost? I can't find any info on that.
Thanks


----------



## cyanidecowboy (Oct 13, 2015)

mamu89 said:


> i also have a FOX 34 in 29". can you please measure the min clearance of your 27.5+ fork?
> thanks.


I will be taking my bike apart tonight to take it on a trip, I will take some detailed measurements and post them. The fork is narrowest at the top of the arch, but there is actually less clearance on the crown than the arch (when bottomed out), so that is the limiting factor. When I unpressurize the fork I will get some measurements. Might not post till Friday if I am crunched for time.



dewstir said:


> That's Awesome. I have been searching the day on the web for a good combination for wide rims and tires.
> Can you tell me what this fork cost? I can't find any info on that.
> Thanks


The 2016 Fox 34 27.5+ runs $875. A pretty penny to be sure, I got mine with some nice pro-deal discounts through some family connections, but it was still over $600. The Hope Boost Front Hub was $95ish, and the Asym i35 rim was $80. I built the wheel with some leftover spokes, so the whole upgrade cost me about $800.


----------



## toothpuller (Feb 9, 2004)

Rock Shox Reba is a go for WTB Trailblazers on Velocity Blunt 35mm.


----------



## artnshel (Jul 10, 2004)

Has anyone run a 27.5x3.0 tire like a Purgatory on a regular 2015 29" Fox 36 fork? That tire on a specialized 29mm internal rim just fits in a 29 Pike but is too tight for my comfort. It's within 3-4mm of rubbing on the side knobs.


----------



## mamu89 (Aug 31, 2015)

cyanidecowboy said:


> I will be taking my bike apart tonight to take it on a trip, I will take some detailed measurements and post them. The fork is narrowest at the top of the arch, but there is actually less clearance on the crown than the arch (when bottomed out), so that is the limiting factor. When I unpressurize the fork I will get some measurements. Might not post till Friday if I am crunched for time.


Thanks, thats great!


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

toothpuller said:


> Rock Shox Reba is a go for WTB Trailblazers on Velocity Blunt 35mm.


What was the clearance like? Was there room to spare? Might a 3.0 fit?

Thanks!


----------



## CJD-uk (Sep 12, 2014)

Great Thread.

My Question (apologies if its been covered).

- WTB 27.5 Trailblazer 2.8" on WTB 27.5 Scraper Rim.

- Fork: 150mm (may go 160mm) Pike Boost 2016 Solo RCT3 110mmx15mm


Can I get away with 27.5 Fork or will I need to go to the 29er version?


Cheers

Chris


----------



## toothpuller (Feb 9, 2004)

antonio said:


> What was the clearance like? Was there room to spare? Might a 3.0 fit?
> 
> Thanks!


I think it's possible to get a 3.0 but that is really pushing it. There was some additional room. I'll try and get around to posting some pictures. Keep in mind the rims are 35 mm. I think I would keep the wtb. trailblazer tires and bump the rim up to a 50mm hugo, a dually rim, or scraper rim. I'm just pissed that this setup doesn't fit the On One frame I just bought. Bummer.


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## Pynchonite (Sep 2, 2013)

toothpuller said:


> I think it's possible to get a 3.0 but that is really pushing it. There was some additional room. I'll try and get around to posting some pictures. Keep in mind the rims are 35 mm. I think I would keep the wtb. trailblazer tires and bump the rim up to a 50mm hugo, a dually rim, or scraper rim. I'm just pissed that this setup doesn't fit the On One frame I just bought. Bummer.


What tire size on the Reba and what's the hub spacing?


----------



## toothpuller (Feb 9, 2004)

Pynchonite said:


> What tire size on the Reba and what's the hub spacing?


27.5 x 2.8 wtb trailblazer. Just normal standard hub spacing, 110mm?


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Anyone do any test fitting with a Marz Micro TI?


----------



## madsry (Oct 15, 2006)

I too am interested in the 2015 Fox 36 clearance.


----------



## boblike (Mar 13, 2012)

Anyone ever tried the FBN 29x3 in a Pike 29 with 30mm internal rim?


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

boblike said:


> Anyone ever tried the FBN 29x3 in a Pike 29 with 30mm internal rim?


Yes. Tight on mud clearance but it works fine for dry-ish riding.


----------



## jpec29 (Jul 22, 2015)

Nobby Nic 3.0 with a 2016 Fox 36 29er fork


----------



## Pynchonite (Sep 2, 2013)

toothpuller said:


> 27.5 x 2.8 wtb trailblazer. Just normal standard hub spacing, 110mm?


Sorry, I meant what is the labeled wheel size of the fork? Also, 100mm is the usual hub spacing, so if it isn't explicitly a Boost fork, then it'd be 100mm. Thanks for posting your info - I've been hoping that I'd be able to get a Reba w/out having to first buy, and then relace my rims to, a Boost hub.


----------



## artnshel (Jul 10, 2004)

jpec29 said:


> View attachment 1032817
> View attachment 1032818
> 
> Nobby Nic 3.0 with a 2016 Fox 36 29er fork


I've been waiting to see the clearance with a Fox 36 and a 3.0 tire for a while so thanks for posting that! I assume it isn't a boost fork? Is that right.
The clearance to the arch looks really tight just below the knobs. is there around 5mm of clearance there? Also, how wide are your rims?
Lastly I have the same frame and am thinking of switching it to a 27.5 plus set up and the 36 too. What do you think of the fork? Did you have a Pike previously?


----------



## jpec29 (Jul 22, 2015)

artnshel said:


> I've been waiting to see the clearance with a Fox 36 and a 3.0 tire for a while so thanks for posting that! I assume it isn't a boost fork? Is that right.
> The clearance to the arch looks really tight just below the knobs. is there around 5mm of clearance there? Also, how wide are your rims?
> Lastly I have the same frame and am thinking of switching it to a 27.5 plus set up and the 36 too. What do you think of the fork? Did you have a Pike previously?


Yes non boosted fork. On hard cornering the side wall does come in contact with little lip that comes out from the sanction seal area. There is a lot of meat there I'm gonna most likely grind a little away. I don't see in problems running a 3.0 up front. I think 3.0/2.8 setup is going the be the setup. The rims are WTB I45 Scrapers, so 45mm wide with standard hubs.

Yea my bike came with the rc pike, I hated it. Was not progressive at all was either rock hard or super soft and notchy. I rebuilt it after the first six months and it pretty much had zero oil in it. I add oil and experimented with 1-4 tokens and all different air pressure and it would just not adjust. Switch to the Fox and it is million times better, very progressive and smooth as butter. Very plush and slow speeds and ramps up nicely in the rough stuff


----------



## jpec29 (Jul 22, 2015)

Tight spot on rear by chain pad


----------



## artnshel (Jul 10, 2004)

jpec29 said:


> Yes non boosted fork. On hard cornering the side wall does come in contact with little lip that comes out from the sanction seal area. There is a lot of meat there I'm gonna most likely grind a little away. I don't see in problems running a 3.0 up front. I think 3.0/2.8 setup is going the be the setup. The rims are WTB I45 Scrapers, so 45mm wide with standard hubs.
> 
> Yea my bike came with the rc pike, I hated it. Was not progressive at all was either rock hard or super soft and notchy. I rebuilt it after the first six months and it pretty much had zero oil in it. I add oil and experimented with 1-4 tokens and all different air pressure and it would just not adjust. Switch to the Fox and it is million times better, very progressive and smooth as butter. Very plush and slow speeds and ramps up nicely in the rough stuff


That was very helpful, I think I'm going to buy a Fox 36 for next season! I used to like my Pike a lot but since something must have gone wrong with it. I got it serviced but it still isn't 'right'. Suspension maters and takes a lot of maintenance!
Since I'll be buying the 36 new anyway I saw that Fox offers the 36 in a boost version the is supposed to be 29+ capable. It should have more clearance and is probably the fork spec'ed on the Scott LT + bikes.
http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=77698

Thank you!


----------



## shenvatele (Sep 28, 2011)

Does anyone know if the standard Pike 29 will fit a 27.5 x 3" tire? I see where some people have used it with 2.8's successfully, but couldn't find anything on this fork with 3" tires. Thanks!


----------



## GTR-33 (Sep 25, 2008)

Fitted Specialized Ground Control 3.0 to Weinmann U28 22.4mm inner width. Just a quick test since I had the time and parts in hand. Tested random 29er forks with QR at the shop. Wheel fit in all of the forks I tried. Fit the Manitou the best with plenty of room. XC30 and Fox were the next best. Fit the Recon (orange decals) but is tighter around the seals. The Recon might not fit with a larger rim around the 35mm size. That's my next test.

2011 Fox F29 32 (lowers) 
2016 Manitou M30
2015 Rock Shox Recon Gold TK 
2015 Rock Shox XC30


----------



## pirpa (Jan 11, 2011)

06HokieMTB said:


> If anyone is curious...
> 
> A FBN on a 30-35mm internal width rim actually fits better in a Fox 34 27.5 fork than it does a Fox 34 29er fork.
> 
> ...











Have you tried to fit boh 650B+ and classic 29" in FOX 34 27.5?


----------



## mothertruckinsteve (Mar 8, 2015)

DT Swiss XMM 29er fork with a Vee Trax Fatty 3.25 mounted on Scraper rim. Pardon the backwards tire, bike is just a rolling chassis right now, so this is just a test fit. I haven't ridden this setup, but clearance looks adequate all the way around.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

pirpa said:


> View attachment 1034949
> 
> 
> Have you tried to fit boh 650B+ and classic 29" in FOX 34 27.5?


I have not, sorry. Don't have a 29er wheel/tire readily available at the moment.


----------



## Collins (Feb 23, 2013)

I've browsed this thread, but haven't been able to find the confirmation I'm searching -- any help would be wonderful:

Has anyone fit a 2.8 Nobby Nic 27.5 on a 2015 (or 2016) Fox 36 27.5 fork? 

Many thanks for any help.


----------



## Zaskar24 (Jun 7, 2008)

Thinking about giving this a try and had a question. Does anyone know if a 27.5+ will fit an older RS dual air fork with 20x110 mm thru axle? I ask because if that is the case I can buy one wheel set to use with 2 of my bikes. One is a 100 mm Reba and the other is a 140-120 mm dual position Revelation.


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

Anyone try 27.5+ tire in a Rockshox SID 29er?


----------



## cyanidecowboy (Oct 13, 2015)

gsteitz said:


> Anyone try 27.5+ tire in a Rockshox SID 29er?


I have a 2015 SID fork with Brain and 95mm travel on my Epic Expert WC. Did not fit a FBN 2.75 x 3.5, but would fit a trailblazer fine. See pics of FBN below. One other thing I have noticed is that many 29er forks actually fit the 29 x 3.0 FBN better than the 27.5 x 3.5. This has been true of Manitou Marvel, Pike, Magura TS8, and others for me. All those forks clear both tires. I have been having a blast with 27.5+ in back and 29+ in front on my Tranny 29 :thumbsup:


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

cyanidecowboy, thanks for the photos! Curios, what rim is that? And did you end up trying any other combinations?


----------



## cyanidecowboy (Oct 13, 2015)

gsteitz said:


> cyanidecowboy, thanks for the photos! Curios, what rim is that? And did you end up trying any other combinations?


Those are WTB Asym i35 rims (27.5). I also tested on WTB Asym i35 29er rims with a FBN 29x3, but only on my 2016 Fox 27.5+ fork w/ 110mm axle. I also tried 2015 Roval Traverse Fattie Alloy rims with a FBN 29x3 on: RS Pike = good, Magura TS8 = good, Manitou Marvel = close but ok, Fox 32 = close but ok. Funny thing is that all four of those forks were a little too close for comfort with the 27.5x3.5. I could get the tire to rub in corners pretty easily. I didn't end up trying the FBN 29x3 on the SID, but it was tighter clearance than any of those other 4 forks. Hope that helps!


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

Just tested a couple of combinations with 27.5x3.5 Fat B Nimbles. Tested tubeless at 20 PSI after sitting a few days, but zero miles on the tire. Tires measure 2.875" at both the tread and casing on the i35 rims.

WTB i19 / Suntour Epicon 27.5: 3mm top / 4mm side (at tread)
WTB i35 / Suntour Epicon 27.5: Rubs top

WTB i19 / X-Fusion Sweep 27.5: 5mm top / 5mm side (at sidewall)
WTB i35 / X-Fusion Sweep 27.5: 3mm top / 3mm side (at sidewall)

Do you guys think 3mm top and 3mm side clearance is too tight? I'm planning on running the i35s in the sweep at 140mm travel.

The real challenge looks like it will be getting the FBN to fit in the back of my new on-one parkwood. Looks like it's going to be super duper tight with an i35 rim.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Anybody have any guesses on the shortest A2C 140mm fork that'll fit (with mud clearance) a 27.5x3.0 tires on 35mm rims? 

I'm ok with 29er forks, just don't want something with a super tall a2c.


----------



## Colin+M (Feb 15, 2009)

MRP Stage will be the lowest A-C of the 29ers that I'm aware of. Bonus is that it has the most clearance of the non-boost forks as well.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Will a 29x2.4 tire fit in a 275 Stage?


----------



## Colin+M (Feb 15, 2009)

That I don't know. 

Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Yea the Boost 110 27.5+ Fox 34 in 150mm is 555 a2c an will fit 29x3 as well. 

The Stage 275 is 553. 
The Stage 29 is 558

The new Fox 36 is 557.

Interestingly the Fox 32 29 in 130mm would be 530mm a2c, and if it could be stretched to 150mm it'd have a lower a2c than all the above a 550mm. It can also fit a 29x3.0 Knard just barely (no mud clearance), but would probably fit most 27.5x3. I don't think anyone would want to ride a 150mm 32 though...talk about flexy!


----------



## hot_beef_sundae (Jan 13, 2016)

Collins said:


> I've browsed this thread, but haven't been able to find the confirmation I'm searching -- any help would be wonderful:
> 
> Has anyone fit a 2.8 Nobby Nic 27.5 on a 2015 (or 2016) Fox 36 27.5 fork?
> 
> Many thanks for any help.


6-7mm of room all around on a 40mm inner rim


----------



## jon123 (Oct 11, 2009)

hot_beef_sundae said:


> 6-7mm of room all around on a 40mm inner rim


Any idea if a NN 2.8 will fit in a standard, non-Boost Pike 27.5?


----------



## chaddwick25 (Feb 24, 2014)

I just saw a review on the scott genius 700 (27.5 plus bike). It was running a 27.5 FOX float 36 160mm.

If 27.5 plus wheels and 29er wheels basically have the same diameter then theoretically the fox float 160 27.5 should be able to run a 29er wheel. If anyone can post a picture of this combination I would really appreciate it. Because I am actually thinking of getting a FOX 27.5 160 for my 29er.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

You could run a 29er wheel if you were ok with 2.3 tires with small knobs. Many of the high volume aggressive 29er tires probably wouldn't fit a 27.5 Boost Fox 36. 

What we're finding is that outside of a VTF 3.25 or Duro Crux 3.25, many of the 275x3.0 tires aren't nearly as tall as 29x2.4.


----------



## chaddwick25 (Feb 24, 2014)

PHeller said:


> You could run a 29er wheel if you were ok with 2.3 tires with small knobs. Many of the high volume aggressive 29er tires probably wouldn't fit a 27.5 Boost Fox 36.
> 
> What we're finding is that outside of a VTF 3.25 or Duro Crux 3.25, many of the 275x3.0 tires aren't nearly as tall as 29x2.4.


Thanks for the info.:thumbsup:


----------



## rwrusso (Apr 12, 2011)

Pynchonite said:


> The Pike sounds like a "Go" - any other Rockshox that aren't Boost that people have found to work?


I have a 2013 RS Revelation, 29", that has ~3" clearance between the seal bulges. Planning on a 27.5" Nobby Nic 2.8 on a WTB asym i35 rim. Will update when I get everything together. Option B is the 27.5" WTB Breakout 2.5 on either an i35 or i29, that should clear no problem.

Edit: non-boost fork. It's the 20mm axle version. I'm actually not sure if 20mm axle non-boost forks have any different clearance than 15mm axle versions.


----------



## rwrusso (Apr 12, 2011)

CougarSlayer said:


> I've got some trail miles on my set up and no rub marks on the Mrp. . So far so good. Down side is that big bastard throws jumping cactus like Rick Vaughn at your thighs
> 
> Sent from The Bunny Ranch


Had to google "jumping cactus". Jesus.


----------



## simen (Oct 21, 2004)

It fits great. I use 2.8 NN on Easton ARC27 rim and it's good. I'm looking for a wider rim, there's enough space for that too.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2016)

simen said:


> It fits great. I use 2.8 NN on Easton ARC27 rim and it's good. I'm looking for a wider rim, there's enough space for that too.


an arc30 would be the limit it seems.


----------



## Zaskar24 (Jun 7, 2008)

rwrusso said:


> I have a 2013 RS Revelation, 29", that has ~3" clearance between the seal bulges. Planning on a 27.5" Nobby Nic 2.8 on a WTB asym i35 rim. Will update when I get everything together. Option B is the 27.5" WTB Breakout 2.5 on either an i35 or i29, that should clear no problem.
> 
> Edit: non-boost fork. It's the 20mm axle version. I'm actually not sure if 20mm axle non-boost forks have any different clearance than 15mm axle versions.


FYI, my 2012 or so 20mm Dual Position Revelation does clear a 2.8 NN on an I45 Scraper rim. I just finished mounting the tires today. It would probably fit my '11 Reba with 20mm TA if the lowers weren't off center.


----------



## mglder (Dec 8, 2015)

GuitsBoy said:


> Just tested a couple of combinations with 27.5x3.5 Fat B Nimbles. Tested tubeless at 20 PSI after sitting a few days, but zero miles on the tire. Tires measure 2.875" at both the tread and casing on the i35 rims.
> 
> WTB i19 / Suntour Epicon 27.5: 3mm top / 4mm side (at tread)
> WTB i35 / Suntour Epicon 27.5: Rubs top
> ...


Would that sweep happen to be a roughcut model? Not that the shape is any different really. But this makes me hopeful that 2.8 Nobby Nics will fit it perfectly in my Asym i29 rims.

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## mglder (Dec 8, 2015)

jon123 said:


> Any idea if a NN 2.8 will fit in a standard, non-Boost Pike 27.5?


It does.









Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

mglder said:


> Would that sweep happen to be a roughcut model? Not that the shape is any different really. But this makes me hopeful that 2.8 Nobby Nics will fit it perfectly in my Asym i29 rims.
> 
> Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


My sweep is an rl2 but I'm sure you'll have tons of room in yours with the 2.8 nic. If you don't mind, post a picture. I'm going back and forth between trying the 2.8 and 3.0 nn in there next.


----------



## mglder (Dec 8, 2015)

GuitsBoy said:


> My sweep is an rl2 but I'm sure you'll have tons of room in yours with the 2.8 nic. If you don't mind, post a picture. I'm going back and forth between trying the 2.8 and 3.0 nn in there next.


I don't actually have the roughcut sweep. Was thinking of getting one though as I like X-Fusion and if it can fit even just a 2.8 then it would be all good for me.

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt.Ogg (Jun 5, 2015)

Here's Nobby Nic 2.8 in X-Fusion Sweep RL2 27.5. Yishun carbon 35mm internal width rim. It's a new tyre so it will probably stretch a bit. Perfect fit. The bike is a SC Heckler, not finished it yet.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2016)

Capt.Ogg said:


> Here's Nobby Nic 2.8 in X-Fusion Sweep RL2 27.5. It's a new tyre so it will probably stretch a bit. Perfect fit. The bike is a SC Heckler, not finished it yet.


looks right @ home. What rim??


----------



## Capt.Ogg (Jun 5, 2015)

nvphatty said:


> looks right @ home. What rim??


Oops forgot to mention that. Yishun carbon 35mm internal width.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

Capt.Ogg said:


> Here's Nobby Nic 2.8 in X-Fusion Sweep RL2 27.5. Yishun carbon 35mm internal width rim. It's a new tyre so it will probably stretch a bit. Perfect fit. The bike is a SC Heckler, not finished it yet.


Looks good. So much more room than my FBNs. I wonder if the NN 3.0 would squeeze in there? The bead to bead measurement is 9mm smaller than the FBNs, but it may still be slightly wider. But great to see so much room with the 2.8s. Good luck with the rest of the build.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2016)

GuitsBoy said:


> Looks good. So much more room than my FBNs. I wonder if the NN 3.0 would squeeze in there? The bead to bead measurement is 9mm smaller than the FBNs, but it may still be slightly wider. But great to see so much room with the 2.8s. Good luck with the rest of the build.


perhaps the 3.0 would only be a smidge taller on that particular rim so the bulges wouldn't come into play(thinking outloud) :idea:


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

First ride on my 2.8 Nobby Nic fitted to 29mm internal Zelvy rims on a regular 27.5 pike and the kool-aid tastes good. Noticeably better/smoother rollover pedalling uphill and more confidence inspiring grip downhill than my 2.35 Magic Mary with Vert Star rubber. I think this tyre is perfect for the dry loose conditions I ride in. Had to remove my mucky nutz fender as it rubbed slightly but I rarely get to ride in mud anyway. I just wish the Nobby Nic came in Super Gravity casing so I could run a 2.35 or 2.5 version on the rear too, that's about all that will fit on my Rocky Mountain Altitude but I would would destroy a single ply sidewall on the rear.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2016)

Oh man thats a snug fit.


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

Yeah looks bad with the fender in, enough clearance with it out though.


----------



## Capt.Ogg (Jun 5, 2015)

GuitsBoy said:


> Looks good. So much more room than my FBNs. I wonder if the NN 3.0 would squeeze in there?


I wouldn't go 3.0, it would probably be really tight on the sides.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

FBN 29x3.0 on a 30mm rim and a SID 2014.
6mm side 9.5mm top clearance.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2016)

eb1888 said:


> FBN 29x3.0 on a 30mm rim and a SID 2014.
> 6mm side 9.5mm top clearance.


perfect fit.


----------



## bubba13 (Nov 30, 2009)

Collins said:


> I've browsed this thread, but haven't been able to find the confirmation I'm searching -- any help would be wonderful:
> 
> Has anyone fit a 2.8 Nobby Nic 27.5 on a 2015 (or 2016) Fox 36 27.5 fork?
> 
> Many thanks for any help.


I noticed a few people have asked this question and no answer yet. I have a borrowed 45mm internal WTB Scraper rim with a 2.8 Nobby Nic mounted. It fit well in my standard 27.5 2015 Fox 36 fork. Good clearance to the arch, but did not check bottom out. It looks like enough room that mud or small rocks the tire might pick up would not be an issue. Hope that helps.

Beyond the clearance question, would I run this tire and rim on this bike? No. The added wheel weight and the width 2.8 NN slows the steering to the point of it being less fun to ride. I like the 2.5 DHF mounted on a 35mm id Derby carbon rim much better overall.


----------



## m789 (Jul 19, 2013)

Is anyone succsessfully running 3.0 purg on i45 scraper rim on 29 pike? 

now i have it on id29 roval and it fits ok, but not much space left on the sides. 
would like to use the roval ws on another bike& get a wider ws for the "plus" SJ29 

is it doable? 

thx, M


----------



## Zaskar24 (Jun 7, 2008)

Just an update. A 2.8 NN on a scraper fits in a MRP Loop SL 29 fork with plenty of room. Working strange hours so no pics. Will post as soon as I get a chance.


----------



## mglder (Dec 8, 2015)

Seeing all the 29er forks seemingly easily fitting 3" tyres has me thinking, or wondering really..... 

How would a 29er fork on a 27.5 bike running + tyres affect things? Presumably any a to c measurement increase can be offset by a lower travel number?

I know someone will say just buy plus forks, but its just a thought really. As bargain 29er forks will be more common.

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toot3344556 (Apr 25, 2016)

eb1888 said:


> FBN 29x3.0 on a 30mm rim and a SID 2014.
> 6mm side 9.5mm top clearance.
> 
> View attachment 1062764


Does this mean a 2016 SID would work ? 
I really want to avoid boost for a couple of years to keep my two 29er wheelsets and frames all compatible...


----------



## MTB9488 (Jun 18, 2012)

I recently purchased the specialized fuse comp, I really like this bike. while the SunTour fork is very capable, I would like it to be a little stiffer (larger stanchions) i'm currently considering upgrading to the rockshox Yari that has 35 stanchions vs the suntour with 32 stanchions. is this a good fork/compatible, what other options are available around $500?


----------



## trapperK2 (Jul 20, 2005)

mglder said:


> Seeing all the 29er forks seemingly easily fitting 3" tyres has me thinking, or wondering really.....
> 
> How would a 29er fork on a 27.5 bike running + tyres affect things? Presumably any a to c measurement increase can be offset by a lower travel number?
> 
> ...


I like the idea of running a 29er fork too. I could have 2 wheel sets - a 27.5 plus for trail for rowdy days and a light 29er set for cross country long distance days. I am building up a 29er Camber Carbon EVO 9 - I will use 170mm (or 165?) cranks in case there are any bb height issues. I had the opportunity to ride a friends set up similar and I loved it.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Toot3344556 said:


> Does this mean a 2016 SID would work ?
> I really want to avoid boost for a couple of years to keep my two 29er wheelsets and frames all compatible...


It'll work for a FBN. It's unchanged. Same with a Reba.
But new 2017 models are coming in July. Looks like more side clearance.
First Look, First Ride: Redesigned 2017 RockShox SID Fork - Mountain Bikes Feature Stories - Vital MTB



trapperK2 said:


> I like the idea of running a 29er fork too. I could have 2 wheel sets - a 27.5 plus for trail for rowdy days and a light 29er set for cross country long distance days. I am building up a 29er Camber Carbon EVO 9 - I will use 170mm (or 165?) cranks in case there are any bb height issues. I had the opportunity to ride a friends set up similar and I loved it.


You'll still have to be looking closely at stanchion clearance for particular tires. The FBN 29x3.0" is a 2.7".


----------



## Sloberdog (Apr 14, 2016)

What 27.5+ tire would fit a 29er Fox 32? I searched all the responses, and did not locate any intel. Really interested in trying the + tire on it.


----------



## mothertruckinsteve (Mar 8, 2015)

Sloberdog said:


> What 27.5+ tire would fit a 29er Fox 32? I searched all the responses, and did not locate any intel. Really interested in trying the + tire on it.


I've got a Vee Trax Fatty 2.8 (bigger bead to bead measurement than just about every 3.0 tire) on a WTB Scraper in my 29er Fox 32 right now and don't have any clearance concerns. I've also run a 2.8 Nobby Nic with this setup. I'd expect most 3.0s would fit, but i don't have any first hand experience.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Sloberdog said:


> What 27.5+ tire would fit a 29er Fox 32? I searched all the responses, and did not locate any intel. Really interested in trying the + tire on it.


I've seen Specialized Ground Control 3.0 and Nobby Nic 3.0 in the F29 on properly wide rims, the F29 same lower castings as the 32.

I don't think it'll fit a VTF or Duro 3.25.


----------



## joecx (Aug 17, 2013)

mglder said:


> Seeing all the 29er forks seemingly easily fitting 3" tyres has me thinking, or wondering really.....
> 
> How would a 29er fork on a 27.5 bike running + tyres affect things? Presumably any a to c measurement increase can be offset by a lower travel number?
> 
> ...


The B+ forks by Rockshox are 29er boost.I've got a Pike that is 18mm longer than the 27.5 boost version that slacked the HTA about .7 degrees that I compensated for by putting in an offset shock bushing.
It did raise the BB but I like it for peddling on the rooty trails we've got around here.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Below are a2c of 150mm:
Fox 36 275 is 539
Fox 34 27.5+ is 555
The Fox 36 29 is 557
The Stage 275 is 553. 
The Stage 29 is 558
The Pike 275 is 542
The Pike 29 is 561

Manitou Magnum 27.5+ 140mm is 547mm

Limited to 130mm:

DT Swiss OPM 130mm - 535mm
Fox 32 29 130mm - 530mm

Unknowns are the Suntour Raidon 27.5+, X-Fusion McQueen, RST Rogue 27.5+. 

Apparently Pike, Yari, Lyrik are all the same A2C. Not sure if Boost has changed that or not.


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

So by that info if you swap from a Fox 36 150mm to a Pike 150mm you drop 15mm in height at the front end? Am I reading that right?


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Sorry that a2c length was for the 36 29 150. I updated the numbers.

The 36 275 150 is actually shorter by a few MM than the same travel Pike 275.


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

Yeah thought the difference was a bit much


----------



## rwrusso (Apr 12, 2011)

A WTB Breakout 2.5 fits into a 2013 RS Revelation 29" fork no problem. ~7mm clearance to the sides. Rim is a WTB Asym i35 27.5".

Sent from my SPH-L520 using Tapatalk


----------



## mglder (Dec 8, 2015)

Have just received my WTB Asym i35 front wheel.... Put my 2.8 Nobby Nic on it and finally tried to fit into my X-Fusion Metric........ It is quite close. Sides have loads of room, but the gap to the arch (literally the name has escaped me and I can't remember it) is close. Hopefully it will still ride fine.



















Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2016)

mglder said:


> Have just received my WTB Asym i35 front wheel.... Put my 2.8 Nobby Nic on it and finally tried to fit into my X-Fusion Metric........ It is quite close. Sides have loads of room, but the gap to the arch (literally the name has escaped me and I can't remember it) is close. Hopefully it will still ride fine.


the dremel does wonders if your inclined.


----------



## Zaskar24 (Jun 7, 2008)

Here is a picture of a 2.8 NN on a Scraper in my new MRP LOOP SL 29 fork. Standard 15 x 100 TA.


----------



## mglder (Dec 8, 2015)

nvphatty said:


> the dremel does wonders if your inclined.


I do have a dremel.... Do I trust myself to not make a horrible mess of it all? Nope.

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## rwrusso (Apr 12, 2011)

rwrusso said:


> A WTB Breakout 2.5 fits into a 2013 RS Revelation 29" fork no problem. ~7mm clearance to the sides. Rim is a WTB Asym i35 27.5".
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L520 using Tapatalk


Note: fork is 20mm axle. Not sure if that changes the width between legs or not compared to a 15mm version.

Sent from my SPH-L520 using Tapatalk


----------



## rwrusso (Apr 12, 2011)

rwrusso said:


> Note: fork is 20mm axle. Not sure if that changes the width between legs or not compared to a 15mm version.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L520 using Tapatalk


Edit rim is i29.

Sent from my SPH-L520 using Tapatalk


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

So fixed the problem of a mudguard not fitting on my pike with a 2.8 Nobby Nic. Bought a DVO Diamond mud guard and with a bit of heat gun tweaking and some trimming it fits great. Won't really help keep dust off the fork seals but it will keep dirt out of my eyes.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

While that's awesomely ingenious solution, I noticed that even with my Breakout 2.5, in muddy condition the arch of my Pike 275 was just getting crammed full of abrasive muddy cinders. My solution was to get a different fork with proper clearances. The Pike 275 and 36 275 both have class leading minimal A2C, but if you want to be able to run a wide variety of tires (or B9er setup) they just aren't tall enough to fit anything outside of a 29x1.8 or wide enough to fit a 3.0 tires on a 35mm rim.

Maybe with many companies marketing bikes as both 27x3.0 and 29x2.5 compatible, we'll see fork manufactures get creative about lower castings and fork arches, and we'll end up with shorter (and wider) 29er forks.

I can't wait for my Fox 34 27.5+ to arrive next week.


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

I rarely get the chance to ride in proper muddy conditions anyway. When I do its the odd short section of puddles or a creek crossing. It does shoot the odd rock out forward with a bit of force though haha. The crown will be worn over time but I don't expect to be selling this fork or anything.


----------



## weegi (May 9, 2014)

Have been thinking about trying out 27.5+ wheels on my Niner RIP9 29er, seen a couple of other threads where it looks possible.
Given the experience here, would the Pike support a NN2.8 on Spank Oozy 395 (Inner Width: 33.5mm) rims? 

Cheers


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2016)

weegi said:


> Have been thinking about trying out 27.5+ wheels on my Niner RIP9 29er, seen a couple of other threads where it looks possible.
> Given the experience here, would the Pike support a NN2.8 on Spank Oozy 395 (Inner Width: 33.5mm) rims?


Take some measurements of the fork in critical areas and then find members that have measured NN 2.8's on i35 rims..I have a pr of oozy 395+ trail rims headed to the powder coater next week and wheel build the week after with NN's...btw the rims are i35.


----------



## weegi (May 9, 2014)

nvphatty said:


> Take some measurements of the fork in critical areas and then find members that have measured NN 2.8's on i35 rims..I have a pr of oozy 395+ trail rims headed to the powder coater next week and wheel build the week after with NN's...btw the rims are i35.


Cheers, will take some measurements, I did check with the U.K. Distributor and it does look like they are 33.5 internal unless they have recently updated them, might try the 345's ..


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2016)

weegi said:


> Cheers, will take some measurements, I did check with the U.K. Distributor and it does look like they are 33.5 internal unless they have recently updated them, might try the 345's ..


i doubt they would differ from US version but possible.....not only did the tag read i35 but also my calipers in my hands.


----------



## simen (Oct 21, 2004)

I took a risk and got me an ARC 40 rim with the same NN 2.8 tire. 5-6mm clearence on both sides of F36 non boost 27.5 fork. Tire walls are almost as wide as the tread.


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

Can anyone confirm if a 2.8 Nobby Nic will fit in a normal 27.5 DVO Diamond fork? I'm quite in love with this tyre but I'm very disenchanted with my Pike.


----------



## miamia (Sep 6, 2014)

Yes it fits. I have normal 27.5 Diamond and 2.8 NN clears the fork without any problems.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2016)

nvphatty said:


> Take some measurements of the fork in critical areas and then find members that have measured NN 2.8's on i35 rims..I have a pr of oozy 395+ trail rims headed to the powder coater next week and wheel build the week after with NN's...btw the rims are i35.


just received the rims today, my plan didn't go as planned since it's been 4 bloody weeks.


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

miamia said:


> Yes it fits. I have normal 27.5 Diamond and 2.8 NN clears the fork without any problems.


Excellent! Got any pics? Are you happy with the fork? It seems like a winner on paper and in reviews.


----------



## Sayhawatpu (Jun 28, 2016)

Has anyone tried Rockshox Yari 29er using Nobby Nic 2.8 or WTB Trailblazer 2.8 or WTB Breakout 2.5?

I just need to make sure there will be enough clearance.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Sayhawatpu said:


> Has anyone tried Rockshox Yari 29er using Nobby Nic 2.8 or WTB Trailblazer 2.8 or WTB Breakout 2.5?
> 
> I just need to make sure there will be enough clearance.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Check out 1x1clyde's Orange Yelli with 3.0 NN and Yari here - http://forums.mtbr.com/canfield/canfield-yelli-screamy-27-5-tires-1008786.html


----------



## Sayhawatpu (Jun 28, 2016)

nitrousjunky said:


> Check out 1x1clyde's Orange Yelli with 3.0 NN and Yari here - http://forums.mtbr.com/canfield/canfield-yelli-screamy-27-5-tires-1008786.html


Thank you very much. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike E. (Jan 5, 2004)

OK...noob here.

Have a Fox 32 27.5 140mm fork on my Norco Sight.

Currently have a Nobby Nic 2.25 up front and a 2.25 Ardent on the back with what looks like lots of clearance.

Here's the question: what set of wheels should I consider for a 27.5+ setup and what size tires could I max out at?

Cheers,

Mike.....trying to gleen as much info as possible


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2016)

Mike E. said:


> OK...noob here.
> 
> Have a Fox 32 27.5 140mm fork on my Norco Sight.
> 
> ...


Mike you'll want to take some key measurements without the wheelset in place, use or borrow a digi caliper to measure the area between both seat and chain stays where your current tire lives. The same for the fork which will give you the necessary info for fitment of + wheelset. Additionally taking pics to share with us will aid in the feedback you receive.


----------



## noose (Feb 11, 2004)

Capt.Ogg said:


> Here's Nobby Nic 2.8 in X-Fusion Sweep RL2 27.5. Yishun carbon 35mm internal width rim. It's a new tyre so it will probably stretch a bit. Perfect fit. The bike is a SC Heckler, not finished it yet.
> 
> View attachment 1062546


Sweet news! I may run this on my Sweep when I upgrade wheelsets. Maybe I'll try to mount it on the back of my Trance and if it's to tight I'll try the WTB Breakout 2.5 (2.6). I wonder if I can fit ARC 35 rims on my Trance?


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2016)

RS sektor handles RR 2.8's on i35 rims.


----------



## rshalit (Oct 27, 2006)

*2016 Fox RC2 36/160 with NN 2.8 tire on Ibis carbon 741 rims? *

I have searched and cannot find a post confirming that this specific combination will work:

I have a 2016 Fox RC2 36/160 mm (non-boost) with 15 mm through-axle and Ibis' 741 carbon 41/34 mm rims on my HD3.

QUEST: can I run a Nobby Nick 27.5" x 2.8" tire (or other 2.8, if there are others) on the front? I would keep my 2.35" Bontrager XR4 on the rear, hoping the XR4 comes out in a 2.5" soon - I love the double row of side knobs on the XR4.

I saw another HD3 with same rims but with a RS Pike the other day with a NN 27.5 x 2.8" tire on it, and it had decent clearance below arch and sides, and the owner claimed the knobs did not buzz the underside of the crown when bottomed out; I didn't ask about side rub.

I called Ibis to ask about running 2.8 NN on the RC2 36/160 and they were adamant that while it might "fit" they strongly recommend against it, saying that they had seen Fox's specs and that Fox says to only run the NN 2.8" on their new 27.5 Boost fork- but I don't understand why I can't run the NN 2.8" up front if there will be no buzzing/rubbing?

I don't know how much the 2.8 NN will change the rake angle, and also dont know if I will notice an advantage in cornering, or what compromises are to be found with boost tires.

Also wondering if there are any 27.5 x *2.5*" tires out there that don't weigh a half pound more than my Bontrager 2.35's? The Maxxis Minion 2.5" weighs half a pound more, and the WTB 2.5's weigh nearly a pound more than the XR4 Team Issue/TLR's 780 grams.

thanks!


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2016)

rshalit said:


> I have searched and cannot find a post confirming that this specific combination will work:
> 
> I have a 2016 Fox RC2 36/160 mm (non-boost) with 15 mm through-axle and Ibis' 741 carbon 41/34 mm rims on my HD3.
> 
> ...


The first step would be taking measurements with a gauge between the seal bulges to know what will clear with acceptance, then spend some time reading the PLUS sub forum as numerous people are using 2.8NN & RR with 30-40i rim setups and stating the knob-knob widths.

This is from my setup.

Spank Oozy 395+ trail rims (i35mm)
Schwalbe NN 2.8's 67tpi KNOB-KNOB =68mm/ 2.7"(fresh mount)
CASING = 67mm/2.64"
BB= 13 ¾"
650b+ dia =28 3/8th


----------



## rshalit (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi, I do not see anything called a "PLUS sub" forum, and have searched for my specific setup - I do see other forks and rims listed, but of course need my specific, exact fork/rim combination with NN 2.8. 

I also don't know what you mean by "seal bulges", or how I would determine "acceptance" given a particular measurement.

thank you


----------



## mothertruckinsteve (Mar 8, 2015)

rshalit said:


> Hi, I do not see anything called a "PLUS sub" forum, and have searched for my specific setup - I do see other forks and rims listed, but of course need my specific, exact fork/rim combination with NN 2.8.
> 
> I also don't know what you mean by "seal bulges", or how I would determine "acceptance" given a particular measurement.
> 
> thank you


Based on the pics in post #113 of this thread I can't imagine you'd have any problems.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2016)

rshalit said:


> Hi, I do not see anything called a "PLUS sub" forum, and have searched for my specific setup - I do see other forks and rims listed, but of course need my specific, exact fork/rim combination with NN 2.8.
> 
> I also don't know what you mean by "seal bulges", or how I would determine "acceptance" given a particular measurement.
> 
> thank you


your in it right here 26+/27.5+/29+ Plus Bikes - Mtbr.com

Seal bulges are the area on the vast majority of forks where the seals live and they are typically the narrowest aspect of the fork where the tire/wheel rotate through, hence why the measurements for this area are crucial.
See attached photo.


----------



## rshalit (Oct 27, 2006)

*Why does Fox and Ibis not recommend 2.8" on their non-boost fork?*

thanks for this report - I wonder why both Fox and Ibis strongly state that 2.8 tires should not be run on the (regular) Fox RC2 36/160 fork for "safety" reasons??


----------



## mglder (Dec 8, 2015)

rshalit said:


> thanks for this report - I wonder why both Fox and Ibis strongly state that 2.8 tires should not be run on the (regular) Fox RC2 36/160 fork for "safety" reasons??


So they can sell you a version that will fit with more clearance instead.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

rshalit said:


> thanks for this report - I wonder why both Fox and Ibis strongly state that 2.8 tires should not be run on the (regular) Fox RC2 36/160 fork for "safety" reasons??


I went over and over this so I took the bait and ordered a new boost 36. Now to sell my awesome boost pike for a very reasonable price


----------



## rshalit (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm a data-driven rider, meaning that if the actual data is not available, I require a lot of anecdotal evidence before I assume "marketing ploy" as seems to be implied in some of these posts. Again: 

Ibis told me last week that that Fox's testing showed that the non-boost RC2 36/160 with a 2.8 NN is not safe, stating that they have seen Fox's data on this - I do a lot of technical ascending and descending on granite, etc., and can't be wondering if something is going to go wrong with this combination when I need to focus on becoming one with the infinite line in front of me....

I do see there are a couple of peeps posting in this Forum who are using this specific combo (NN 2.8 on non-boost 2016 Fox RC2 36/160, but not necessarily also with a smaller tire on the rear), regardless, I have no idea what kind of riding they are doing. I'm also if a front 2.8 NN allows for faster cornering which is primarily what I'm after, especially in the tight turns in my neck of the wood. Presently there's not enough anecdotal evidence in this forum to convince me of that this specific combination is safe. 

If the 2.8 NN knobs don't buzz the bottom of the crown when bottoming out, and if hard cornering doesn't cause tire rub, then the only things left that I can imagine is that Fox has some kind of specification for how large a stone or stick that can make it through the arch and legs' clearance gaps without mishap, or another possibility is that (and moreso considering a 2.35 tire on the rear), the rake will be slightly altered, putting more stress on the top tube, potentially causing disaster? 

I'm not yet ready to believe that this is simply marketing 'ploy' on Fox's part, although if Fox has testing data showing that a carbon top tube can crack with x amount of force on a simple drop with a rider of x mass with a 2.8 on non-boost that would be interesting.

thanks


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

With any luck my new boost 36 should be in today and I will post some clearance pics.


----------



## rshalit (Oct 27, 2006)

I misread your post, apologies - can you please tell me where, specifically, you heard that your non-boost Pike wasn't safe for this combination up front?
thanks


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

rshalit said:


> I misread your post, apologies - can you please tell me where, specifically, you heard that your non-boost Pike wasn't safe for this combination up front?
> thanks


If you are talking to me I was referring to the Fox 36, I also found a few pics of people running 2.8's on a f36 but didn't want to take a chance on a non boost. My 27.5 boost Pike is perfectly safe but I'm kinda a fox fanboy and not sure why the Pike was working beautiful.


----------



## mothertruckinsteve (Mar 8, 2015)

rshalit said:


> I'm not yet ready to believe that this is simply marketing 'ploy' on Fox's part, although if Fox has testing data showing that a carbon top tube can crack with x amount of force on a simple drop with a rider of x mass with a 2.8 on non-boost that would be interesting.
> 
> thanks


Fox states in the technical specs of the 36 fork that max tire size is 2.5 and that any tire larger than 2.35 must be checked for a minimum of 6mm clearance between the tire and crown under full compression (I've seen this 6mm tire clearance figure in other places as well, I'm assuming it's a bike industry CYA clearance # to account for mud and small rocks lodged in the tread, depending on the specific conditions you like to ride in this 6mm may be overkill or inadequate). Accordingly, Fox is not going to be in the habit of telling you, or anyone else, that it's OK to run any tire stamped with the numbers 2.8 or 2.6 or 2.525; even if said measures up smaller than a 2.35 tire. I have no clue if the NN would give you that 6mm of clearance to the arch, but that is absolutely the safety concern they are referencing.

If, as you speculated, the concern was for frame integrity being affected by a 2.8 tire, then a boost fork would do nothing to alter that equation. Additionally, the concern would be stated directly by Ibis with respect to alterations to the geometry of a frame that they have tested extensively rather than referring you to concerns from the fork manufacturer.


----------



## Bullit_cn (Feb 24, 2004)

So today I tried to install my 2.8 NN on a 38mm LB rims mounted on my RFX and results shows around 6mm clearance on each sides and about 10mm below the arch. Looks very decent to me.
What you think?
I am curious though what will be the comment on the roundness if its acceptable...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2016)

Bullit_cn said:


> So today I tried to install my 2.8 NN on a 38mm LB rims mounted on my RFX and results shows around 6mm clearance on each sides and about 10mm below the arch. Looks very decent to me.
> What you think?
> I am curious though what will be the comment on the roundness if its acceptable...


Pretty damn sweet to me in all aspects. Are the LB rims i38 or less??


----------



## Bullit_cn (Feb 24, 2004)

LB38 are only 31.6 internal width. So I am planning to get the LB650+ with 50 outside are 45mm inside..is it too much?
My front tire which will be available soon will be a Specialized Purgatory 3.0...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2016)

Bullit_cn said:


> LB38 are only 31.6 internal width. So I am planning to get the LB650+ with 50 outside are i45mm..is it too much?
> My front tire which will be available soon will be a Specialized Purgatory 3.0...


The i45 and Purg 3.0 is a good combo but as you question, is it too much?? Based upon the 2 photos above I have my doubts fitment wise with that fork. Only you can ascertain with your eyes what will fit the rear stays.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

2017 Fox 36 27.5 boost with a Schwalbe 2.8 on a 31mm internal width rim. Can pretty much get to 3rd base all the way around it.


----------



## rshalit (Oct 27, 2006)

got it, thanks for this - where do you find industry specs?


----------



## mothertruckinsteve (Mar 8, 2015)

rshalit said:


> got it, thanks for this - where do you find industry specs?


I don't know where or if you can find industry specs, but the Fox Specs I referenced are here:
FORK- 2016 36mm User Specification Drawings | Bike Help Center | FOX

DVO recommends the same 6mm clearance on this page:
DIAMOND 110|BOOST | DVO Suspension

I haven't dug through info for other manufacturers to confirm whether or not they use this number, but either it's an industry wide figure or two manufacturers have independently come up with the same minimum clearance. I'm sure many in this thread have ridden with less clearance than 6mm and done so without incident, I'm positive that I have. But it seems like a good number to look for if you want to minimize clearance based risks.


----------



## MTBLoCo29 (Feb 13, 2013)

toothpuller said:


> Rock Shox Reba is a go for WTB Trailblazers on Velocity Blunt 35mm.


I'm running 3.0 Nobby Nic on Duallys. Any idea if the Reba could squeeze them in? They fit on my Fox F29, unfortunately the steerer was too short for my new + frame but I have a line on a '09 Reba to replace it.


----------



## rshalit (Oct 27, 2006)

I just mounted a Nobby Nick 27.5 x 2.8 on my Ibis 741 carbon rims and non-boost 2016 Fox RC2 36/160 fork, let all the air out and measured the crown-to-top-of-knobs: 10.0 mm -- more than enough clearance for Fox's stated specs. I don't see leg-to-side knobs clearance specs anywhere, but the closest the knobs get is 7 mm to the legs.


----------



## payze (May 19, 2014)

Got my x fusion sweep mounted yesterday, it fits perfectly a nobby nic 2.8 on a dt swiss xm551 (40mm internal).
Even fully compressed the crown does not touch the tyre


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

payze said:


> Got my x fusion sweep mounted yesterday, it fits perfectly a nobby nic 2.8 on a dt swiss xm551 (40mm internal).
> Even fully compressed the crown does not touch the tyre


I also have the sweep, and I think it fits the nobby nic 2.8s about as perfect as can be. My desire to upgrade to a boost fork is completely gone.


----------



## payze (May 19, 2014)

True and for the price you get a sweep (no other boost fork come close on price and performance) it's definitely the best option for trying 27+ wheels

Envoyé de mon XT1092 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## darkos (Oct 10, 2010)

Hello all, I don't post much here but I come often to read. I'm about to build my first 27.5+ bike. I got my self a new Stanton Switchback and now I'm looking at the forks. Pike seems reasonable with price/performance ration so I'll pull a trigger on that one.

The question is, out of these two forks:

1) https://www.bike-components.de/en/R...ff-Set-27-5-29-Federgabel-Modell-2016-p44734/

2) https://www.bike-components.de/en/R...Air-Boost-27-5-Federgabel-Modell-2016-p44732/

which one would I want if I want to put 2.8" tyre and an option to put a 3.0" maybe one day?

I can see they have different offset, and that the first one is 27.5+/29, and the other one is 27.5+... Would the first one be too big on the ATC or something? I don't actually understand why is one *just* 27.5+ and the other can have both 27.5+ and 29"... I understand the bigger offset on the first one is because of 29" usually have this offset, but would it be better for my bike than the one with smaller offset?


----------



## payze (May 19, 2014)

darkos said:


> Hello all, I don't post much here but I come often to read. I'm about to build my first 27.5+ bike. I got my self a new Stanton Switchback and now I'm looking at the forks. Pike seems reasonable with price/performance ration so I'll pull a trigger on that one.
> 
> The question is, out of these two forks:
> 
> ...


Go with the first one 27.5+/29, you will have more clearance and no issue with 3.0 tyres. The longer offset is also better for 27.5+ as it's close to 29" wheel diameter.

The other offer is just a regular pike for boost wheels (but it doesn't mean it can fit 3.0 tyres)


----------



## darkos (Oct 10, 2010)

Thank you very much, I understand now, the "boost" on the second one only means it will take 110 hub, not the crown being wider.

Thanks, will buy 27.5+/29.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## winsail (Dec 27, 2007)

*Schwalbe Nobby Nic 27.5 x 2.8*

Pictures of my 2015 Rockshox Revelation Dual Position 120mm -150MM with Schwalbe Nobby Nic 27.5 x 2.8 inflated to 12 lbs. on Velocity SS 30mm Rim. Stans tubeless airs up super easy. It rides and works perfectly. "No Boost" just standard 15mm hub and fork.
Great $45.00 upgrade.
View attachment 1096332


----------



## incubus (Jan 20, 2004)

To my knowledge SRAM doesn't make a 27.5+ specific chassis. Boost spacing by itself does not make a plus fork... as is evident by this thread where there are many forks with 100mm spacing running plus sized tires. 

That said Fox does have a plus sized chassis where the stanchions are spaced further apart than they are on the non-plus chassis. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## winsail (Dec 27, 2007)

Fox has always had more room for tires at the crown. Just like 650b tires fitting on nearly any Fox 26 inch fork from years ago while 26 inch Rockshox forks of old didn't have enough clearance. Rockshox now uses 27.5+/ 29 combo forks which easily fit 27.5+ tires. Boost spacing does increase width at the crown but really who cares if you can put a mid-plus size tire with medium aggressive nobs like the nobby nic on a standard 2015 (old) Rockshox fork. The opportunity to buy a tire and change the nature of your bike without having to buy a size specific fork is for me, really exciting. I don't have the will or the pocketbook to buy a new fork every time the bike industry creates a new standard. Would I get a plus sized bike if I had Warren Buffett style wealth? Probably, since it's all designed around the plus concept. Since I don't, I'm happy with the budget solution.


----------



## JollyJumper (Jun 17, 2011)

Anyone know about TrailBoss 3.0 on an Asym i35 in a Pike fork? (2015)


----------



## mglder (Dec 8, 2015)

JollyJumper said:


> Anyone know about TrailBoss 3.0 on an Asym i35 in a Pike fork? (2015)


I doubt that would fit too well. I had a 2.8 NN on an asym i29 on my Pike that worked. But going much bigger wouldn't have been advisable, especially if you get any mud.

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## cameden (Aug 28, 2013)

Is it possible to get a 27+ tire on a 100mm 29er X-Fusion trace? Thinking about swapping my ROS 9 to plus and wondering if I need a new fork and wheelset or just the latter....thanks!!


----------



## thewrench (Nov 18, 2011)

winsail, is your fork 29" or 27.5"?


----------



## winsail (Dec 27, 2007)

thewrench said:


> winsail, is your fork 29" or 27.5"?


27.5


----------



## ejewels (Jul 16, 2009)

I would say 27.5 boost spacing fork makes a 2.8 and under fork, whereas a 29er boost fork makes a true plus size fork.


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

cameden said:


> Is it possible to get a 27+ tire on a 100mm 29er X-Fusion trace? Thinking about swapping my ROS 9 to plus and wondering if I need a new fork and wheelset or just the latter....thanks!!


In general x fusion has narrow forks.

Keep in mind that just saying 27+ means nothing, as you could be talking 2.8", 3",3.25".

I think there are some tire lists (especially at the beginning of this thread) that list specific tire measurements. These will change with rim width too.

Use these, measure your fork, and you'll know for sure if something will work.


----------



## velosnob (Oct 22, 2016)

Hi guys,
has anyone tried 27+ tires on Suntour Aion/Auron 29? I want to run 27,5x2,8 wtb ranger with some i30 rim. It looks like wide fork, but wanted to be sure that someone rides this or similar setup.


----------



## jbutland (Aug 21, 2016)

So I picked up the brand new Maxxis Minion 27.5x3.8 for my plus bike. Has a slight tire rub on a Pike 27.5+/29 fork. I'm hoping maxxis comes out with a minion 3.5 or 3.6, cuz that would work fine with this fork.


----------



## InertiaMan (Apr 16, 2004)

Sorry if I missed an answer earlier in the thread . . .

I'm building up a bike for Baja Divide. Will a 27.5x3 Nobby Nic on 40mm internal rim (Scraper or XM 551) fit in a 2017 Fox 34 29 15x100 non-boost fork? 

My perception from various reading is yes, with reasonable but not fantastic clearance. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## MTBLoCo29 (Feb 13, 2013)

InertiaMan said:


> Sorry if I missed an answer earlier in the thread . . .
> 
> I'm building up a bike for Baja Divide. Will a 27.5x3 Nobby Nic on 40mm internal rim (Scraper or XM 551) fit in a 2017 Fox 34 29 15x100 non-boost fork?
> 
> My perception from various reading is yes, with reasonable but not fantastic clearance. Can anyone confirm?


I've got the 3.0 NN on a Dually rim, fits the F29 with sufficient clearance.


----------



## Endless Trails (Apr 10, 2016)

Does anybody know if a Manitou Mattoc Pro 2 will fit a 2.8 tire? I need to upgrade my fork and I just got an offer on one. Reviews sounds great but I'm in lvoe with my 2.8 DHF


----------



## payze (May 19, 2014)

One guy on a dutch forum tried the nobby nic 2.8 on a mattoc pro 1, it fitted but it was very tight, definately not for muddy conditions.
Afaik the arch on mattoc v2 doesn't differ from the v1 so it should be the same.


----------



## Unforgiving (Sep 26, 2012)

GuitsBoy said:


> I also have the sweep, and I think it fits the nobby nic 2.8s about as perfect as can be. My desire to upgrade to a boost fork is completely gone.


i would love to see a picture of this ride with the sweep fork , clearance and stuff , i might pick up one for my bike since the trace is a tight fit


----------



## payze (May 19, 2014)

go up this page there is one


----------



## Unforgiving (Sep 26, 2012)

I wanted to see his )


----------



## InertiaMan (Apr 16, 2004)

Ok, tire choice for Baja now leaning toward 27.5x3 Maxxis Chronicle.

Can anyone confirm if I can fit this on i35 or i40 rim in any of the three forks available to me?
2017 Fox 34 120mm 29er non-boost
2014 Fox 34 TALAS 110-140 29er non-boost
2014 Fox 32 120mm 29er non-boost

Based on @MTBLoCo29's photo in post #196 above (thanks!) things don't look promising for #3, given the larger casing of the Chronicle (numbers below from Art's Cyclery)
Chronicle 27.5x3 = 3.1" casing 2.9" tread
NN 27.5x3 = 2.85" casing 2.88" tread

Hoping the 34's have a bit more width??


----------



## lukeNZ (Dec 13, 2012)

Has anyone tried to fit a Nobby Nic 27.5x3.0 (I've got them on flow mk3 rims so more like 2.8") or other plus tire in a Manitou Marvel Comp 29" Fork? Seems the fork has reasonable clearance for 29" tyres (2.5" listed in manual) so hoping they'd clear the ~2.8" lower down and I ride in loam so clearance isn't a huge requirement


----------



## Integroid (May 25, 2016)

Does anyone know is a 27.5x3.0 tire will fit onto a Fox 34 120 mm 29er boost fork?


----------



## InertiaMan (Apr 16, 2004)

Integroid said:


> Does anyone know is a 27.5x3.0 tire will fit onto a Fox 34 120 mm 29er boost fork?


No problem.

A Chronicle 27.5x3 "fits" in the non-Boost, but has only 3 or 4mm between the tire sidewall and the "bushing/crown bulge", so imho not rideable, at least not beyond some random test rides.

But the Boost version adds about 5mm additional on each side (8-10mm total). Plenty of clearance.


----------



## Integroid (May 25, 2016)

InertiaMan said:


> No problem.
> 
> A Chronicle 27.5x3 "fits" in the non-Boost, but has only 3 or 4mm between the tire sidewall and the "bushing/crown bulge", so imho not rideable, at least not beyond some random test rides.
> 
> But the Boost version adds about 5mm additional on each side (8-10mm total). Plenty of clearance.


Great, thanks for the info! Will be trying g a 27.5X3.0 high roller II when my wheels come in.


----------



## Enurjetik (Apr 24, 2007)

GuitsBoy said:


> I also have the sweep, and I think it fits the nobby nic 2.8s about as perfect as can be. My desire to upgrade to a boost fork is completely gone.


Hey Payze and GuitsBoy - How is the NN and Sweep combo treating you after some breaking in and stretching of the tire? I'm considering converting my Superlight 29 to 27.5+ but it would break my heart if I picked up the Sweep only to find that stretched 2.8 tires don't fit.

On that note, has anyone tried fitting a 27.5 X 3.0 in a Sweep?


----------



## payze (May 19, 2014)

Been rolling it through the winter and it's great so far no problems with clearance. Maybe a 3.0 will fit but then it should be tight I guess (and would probably touch the crown on full compression, so no good..)








Envoyé de mon XT1092 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

Still rolling the NN 2.8s in the sweep and it fits great. True and dish are pretty important, but as long as those are in check, it fits fine. Running 45 inner nexties now.


----------



## Integroid (May 25, 2016)

High Roller II 27.5X3.0 on i9 BackCountry 360 wheels. Fox 34 Performance boost fork.


----------



## l84biking (Jul 1, 2005)

Integroid said:


> High Roller II 27.5X3.0 on i9 BackCountry 360 wheels. Fox 34 Performance boost fork.
> 
> View attachment 1119099


Integroid,
How is the tire clearance between the base of the arch? On my non-boost 34, the WTB Ranger 3.0 is pretty close. I am running NN 2.8's on my BH and looking at a fork upgrade. A boosted 34 like yours is what I'm looking for. Can you post pictures of the clearance at the arch?

Nice wheelset!

Thanks!


----------



## Integroid (May 25, 2016)

l84biking said:


> Integroid,
> How is the tire clearance between the base of the arch? On my non-boost 34, the WTB Ranger 3.0 is pretty close. I am running NN 2.8's on my BH and looking at a fork upgrade. A boosted 34 like yours is what I'm looking for. Can you post pictures of the clearance at the arch?
> 
> Nice wheelset!
> ...


There is tons of clearance. I rode about 40 miles over the weekend from Single Track XC to full on high speed downhills over the weekend with zero issues. I will take a pic when I get home tonight for you.


----------



## Tamu8104 (May 27, 2006)

Integroid said:


> There is tons of clearance. I rode about 40 miles over the weekend from Single Track XC to full on high speed downhills over the weekend with zero issues. I will take a pic when I get home tonight for you.


Is your 34 a 29 or 27.5?


----------



## Integroid (May 25, 2016)

Tamu8104 said:


> Is your 34 a 29 or 27.5?


It is a Fox 34 29" Boost fork.


----------



## Integroid (May 25, 2016)

l84biking said:


> Integroid,
> How is the tire clearance between the base of the arch? On my non-boost 34, the WTB Ranger 3.0 is pretty close. I am running NN 2.8's on my BH and looking at a fork upgrade. A boosted 34 like yours is what I'm looking for. Can you post pictures of the clearance at the arch?
> 
> Nice wheelset!
> ...


Here you go. One pic is from the rear and the other pic is from the front.


----------



## Unforgiving (Sep 26, 2012)

anybody have any photos of what a 2.8 tire NN specifically , on a 40MM id rim will look like on a standard 2013/14 or newer 27.5 fox 34?


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

Unforgiving said:


> anybody have any photos of what a 2.8 tire NN specifically , on a 40MM id rim will look like on a standard 2013/14 or newer 27.5 fox 34?


well i have part of the equation. These are 2.8 NN on i35 rims but in a RS sektor fork.


----------



## Unforgiving (Sep 26, 2012)

fox not rs hehe


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

Unforgiving said:


> fox not rs hehe


yes i read that part but wanted to atleast share what i have in hopes it's helpful.


----------



## mothertruckinsteve (Mar 8, 2015)

Unforgiving said:


> anybody have any photos of what a 2.8 tire NN specifically , on a 40MM id rim will look like on a standard 2013/14 or newer 27.5 fox 34?


Different tire and rim, but post #44 in this thread might be helpful.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

mothertruckinsteve said:


> Different tire and rim, but post #44 in this thread might be helpful.


far better than my example thank you.


----------



## Unforgiving (Sep 26, 2012)

mothertruckinsteve said:


> Different tire and rim, but post #44 in this thread might be helpful.


Not really thats why i specify 40mm id. But thanks )


----------



## mothertruckinsteve (Mar 8, 2015)

Unforgiving said:


> Not really thats why i specify 40mm id. But thanks )


Sure, and the tire has a significantly larger carcass (185mm vs 168mm bead to bead). My personal experience with the two says that an FBN on an i30 is slightly larger than a Nobby Nic on an i45 rim. The tire shape will be a bit different, but the referenced photo should provide a pretty solid analog for what clearance would look like in the areas most likely to cause issues.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2017)

Unforgiving said:


> Not really thats why i specify 40mm id. But thanks )


perhaps making a purchase of your own and figuring out what works is the order of the day since we are unable to give you exact specifics of what you seek.


----------



## Unforgiving (Sep 26, 2012)

No need to be rude there's no hostility here , was asked in kind. Just trying to save my self the trouble of wasting money if i can , i fugured surly someone had a f34 non boost and could show a fitment pic. If anyone is offended. Sorry for that


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2017)

Unforgiving said:


> No need to be rude there's no hostility here , was asked in kind. Just trying to save my self the trouble of wasting money if i can , i fugured surly someone had a f34 non boost and could show a fitment pic. If anyone is offended. Sorry for that


not being rude but rather frank that whats been posted is helpful in giving you an idea(although not exact) of fitment but nothing seems to be to your liking hence my reply above.


----------



## Unforgiving (Sep 26, 2012)

nvphatty said:


> not being rude but rather frank that whats been posted is helpful in giving you an idea(although not exact) of fitment but nothing seems to be to your liking hence my reply above.


Its helped emmensly , thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2017)

Unforgiving said:


> Its helped immensely, thanks


your entirely welcome.


----------



## Placek (Jun 9, 2009)

Folks
Has anyone tried 650b 45 internal rim pair with 2.8 or 3.0 tire. I'm interested how that fits to std 15x100 Pike 29


----------



## sshapiro112 (Jun 21, 2013)

Hey all...anybody tried a 35mm id rim with 2.8 in tire in an x-fusion trace (29er fork)?


----------



## mglder (Dec 8, 2015)

sshapiro112 said:


> Hey all...anybody tried a 35mm id rim with 2.8 in tire in an x-fusion trace (29er fork)?


I had a 2.8 on a 35mm rim in a 650b X-Fusion Metric so I can only assume it would work on a 29er fork too.

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## sshapiro112 (Jun 21, 2013)

mglder said:


> I had a 2.8 on a 35mm rim in a 650b X-Fusion Metric so I can only assume it would work on a 29er fork too.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


Hmm.. Does your 650b fork have boost spacing? My 29er trace does not..


----------



## sshapiro112 (Jun 21, 2013)

Placek said:


> Folks
> Has anyone tried 650b 45 internal rim pair with 2.8 or 3.0 tire. I'm interested how that fits to std 15x100 Pike 29


check out this thread and start near post #124

dustyduke22 is running some 650b+ wheel tire combo in a 29er Pike


----------



## mothertruckinsteve (Mar 8, 2015)

sshapiro112 said:


> Hmm.. Does your 650b fork have boost spacing? My 29er trace does not..


650b and 29er forks have different concerns when it comes to running b+ tires. With 650b the biggest concern is tire height and whether it will rub the bottom of the arch or impact the crown when the fork is compressed. With a 29er fork the concern is width. The seal bulge on the fork lowers are typically the narrowest point on the fork and tend line up pretty close to the the widest point on a b+ tire. You want a measurement of fork clearance at this point. If you've got more than 80mm between the seals a 2.8 should have ample clearance as most 2.8 tires measure out somewhere between 67mm and 72mm and realistically the widest point isn't likely to fall exactly at the bulge seal. If your fork is narrower than 80mm you have to start worrying a bit more about exactly which tire you intend to run, your riding conditions and how much you can flex your wheels and fork.


----------



## mglder (Dec 8, 2015)

sshapiro112 said:


> Hmm.. Does your 650b fork have boost spacing? My 29er trace does not..


Nope. The Metric is standard 100mm spacing.

There wasn't a lot of room, but they did fit. A 29er would have more room where it mattered, above the tyre.

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## sshapiro112 (Jun 21, 2013)

I can now confirm that my 2014 X-fusion Trace RL2 fits a 35mm inner width rim (27.5 inch rim) with a 2.8 in Specialized Butcher tire. I ran this for 26 miles on 2 different rides on my Nimble 9. Thank you guys for your input.


----------



## cameden (Aug 28, 2013)

sshapiro112 said:


> I can now confirm that my 2014 X-fusion Trace RL2 fits a 35mm inner width rim with a 2.8 Specialized Butcher tire. I ran this for 26 miles on 2 different rides on my Nimble 9. Thank you guys for your input.


i take it you're talking about 275 rims/tires on your 29er fork? I have this exact fork and have been contemplating going +, this helps a lot


----------



## sshapiro112 (Jun 21, 2013)

*Trace Rl2 with 2.8 in b+ tire*



cameden said:


> i take it you're talking about 275 rims/tires on your 29er fork? I have this exact fork and have been contemplating going +, this helps a lot


The clearances arent quite as tight as it appears in this picture, but they are tight. I would take care finding a tire that runs a bit small as opposed to a bit big.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Need some confirmations:

2016+ Fox 36 27.5 Boost (110x15) - Max tire?


----------



## rggomez (Jan 1, 2017)

PHeller said:


> Need some confirmations:
> 
> 2016+ Fox 36 27.5 Boost (110x15) - Max tire?


Same situation here..anyone?


----------



## cka3o4nuk (Jul 17, 2013)

manitou magnum comp
dartmoor aircraft rim (45mm internal width)
duro crux 27.5 3.25 82mm width


----------



## Jingleman (Sep 15, 2004)

*XFusion Sweep and Mnnion DHF 2.8*

Hello all
here we have a XFusion 27,5 fork with Easton Arc35 rim and just mounted a Minion DHF 2.8. What do you think?
Clerance is so so..especially when fork is fully compressed, maybe I should I use another tire instead? Rear tire is a Rekon 2,8 dual EXO, maybe I could get a Rekon 3C EXO for the front? Rekon clears the fork 2-3mm more. Pity because I wanted to try this DHF...it looks like a military tire


----------



## flyhard (Dec 23, 2008)

pretty much the same thing here.
DHF 2.8 up front in a 27.5 non-boost pike and it leaves about 4-5mm to the arch (i30 rims).
the size of those knobs really blew me away.
thinking of going the same way and matching the front to my rear with a rekon 2.8 for some more mud clearance.

just wondering - how would a NN 2.8 measure diameter (height) wise in comparison to the rekon and the DHF? can anyone say?

thanks all for a very informative forum


----------



## Rugerfan777 (Sep 7, 2017)

flyhard said:


> pretty much the same thing here.
> DHF 2.8 up front in a 27.5 non-boost pike and it leaves about 4-5mm to the arch (i30 rims).
> the size of those knobs really blew me away.
> thinking of going the same way and matching the front to my rear with a rekon 2.8 for some more mud clearance.
> ...


Isn't the min clearance 10 mm?


----------



## flyhard (Dec 23, 2008)

all info I could find (not much at all) was talking 6mm min. clearance.
any other info would always be appreciated.
remember that no manufacturer would recommend those clearances to you, so it is all based mostly on people's experience


----------



## cka3o4nuk (Jul 17, 2013)

ppl anyone tried 27.5+ wheel on 29er fox boost fork?
any pictures of clearance?


----------



## kryten (Mar 8, 2012)

I've noticed lot of the 27 plus bikes come with 2.8 tires on 35-40mm rims. Most of the time, forks on these completes are not marked as 27+ in their spec sheet. Talking mostly about Recon, Revelation 35, Yari and in some cases Lyric, Fox 34 etc. Are these then most likely 29er boost forks if not labeled as 27.5+? 

Would like to try building a Dartmoor Primal, but still confused what to look for. I don't have budget for lets say official Fox 34 27.5+ as of right now so looking for take off forks on classifieds or more budget friendly new ones.

Is there an up to date list of 27.5+ compatible forks available somewhere? This would be a 27.5+ bike with 2.8s on 35-40 ID rims (haven't decided on that yet), so want to have appropriate forks a bike brand would spec themselves, not a ghetto solution with 3mm clearance if that makes sense.


----------



## kkxaq (Jul 4, 2017)

kryten said:


> I've noticed lot of the 27 plus bikes come with 2.8 tires on 35-40mm rims. Most of the time, forks on these completes are not marked as 27+ in their spec sheet. Talking mostly about Recon, Revelation 35, Yari and in some cases Lyric, Fox 34 etc. Are these then most likely 29er boost forks if not labeled as 27.5+?
> 
> Would like to try building a Dartmoor Primal, but still confused what to look for. I don't have budget for lets say official Fox 34 27.5+ as of right now so looking for take off forks on classifieds or more budget friendly new ones.
> 
> Is there an up to date list of 27.5+ compatible forks available somewhere? This would be a 27.5+ bike with 2.8s on 35-40 ID rims (haven't decided on that yet), so want to have appropriate forks a bike brand would spec themselves, not a ghetto solution with 3mm clearance if that makes sense.


I have not yet seen a 27.5+ bike that did not have a 29 inch boost fork.

As far as I know it is only Rockshox that advertise some of their 27.5 inch fork as 2.8 compatible. If you are in doubt on a new bike then just compare the travel with the axle to crown length. For a 27.5 fork the difference between travel and axle to crown should be around 390mm for 29 around 410mm.


----------



## Giallograle (Sep 20, 2004)

My Marzocchi 350 forks fit the 27.5 x 2.8 Maxxis Minion DHF 3c Max Terra on a Hope tech Enduro rim. 

They're pretty close, around 5mm or less either side. Tyres are about 68mm wide.


----------



## yogidave (Aug 9, 2006)

*Dartmoor Primal+*



kryten said:


> I've noticed lot of the 27 plus bikes come with 2.8 tires on 35-40mm rims. Most of the time, forks on these completes are not marked as 27+ in their spec sheet. Talking mostly about Recon, Revelation 35, Yari and in some cases Lyric, Fox 34 etc. Are these then most likely 29er boost forks if not labeled as 27.5+?
> 
> Would like to try building a Dartmoor Primal, but still confused what to look for. I don't have budget for lets say official Fox 34 27.5+ as of right now so looking for take off forks on classifieds or more budget friendly new ones.
> 
> Is there an up to date list of 27.5+ compatible forks available somewhere? This would be a 27.5+ bike with 2.8s on 35-40 ID rims (haven't decided on that yet), so want to have appropriate forks a bike brand would spec themselves, not a ghetto solution with 3mm clearance if that makes sense.


I have one of these built with a Fox Rhythm 34 27.5+ fork w/ 130mm travel. I spoke with Fox and confirmed the following:
-it will fit up to a 3.4" 27.5 tire on a 40mm 27.5
-it will fit up to a 2.35" 29er tire

I currently run it with 27.5 x 3.0 tires on i40mm rims....

Soon, I'll be building wheels to run 29er tires (i23-i25 rims with 2.2-2.3 tires for XC duty.


----------



## yetipowdermaniac (Feb 25, 2017)

Read the whole thread, some people started to allude to it but never got fully to the answe, or it was about non boost,
FOX 34
18/19 27.5 (non 29er) BOOST will it fit 27.55x3.0 Specialized Purgatory or similar, trying to replace a rhythm 34 29er that I’m running 27.5*3.0, much better deals on pure 27.5 Forks....


----------



## cka3o4nuk (Jul 17, 2013)

will fit
just tried tooday
27.5 fox 34 45mm id rim 3.0 nobbie nic 8mm to the top
around 10mm from sides
but you need to remember that a2c for 27.5 fork -15mm at least


----------



## mojak (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi, anyone tried the DVO Sapphire 34 27.5 fork with a Maxxis DHF 2.8? Thank you.


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

Rockshox 35 Gold with 27.5 plus ? i am assuming the 29" version might fit a 2.8 or maybe a 3"tire in?

anyone know?


----------



## Fede1967 (Jun 29, 2021)

kkxaq said:


> I have not yet seen a 27.5+ bike that did not have a 29 inch boost fork.
> 
> As far as I know it is only Rockshox that advertise some of their 27.5 inch fork as 2.8 compatible. If you are in doubt on a new bike then just compare the travel with the axle to crown length. For a 27.5 fork the difference between travel and axle to crown should be around 390mm for 29 around 410mm.










This is the info I have been looking for a while. Reason is I purchased a second hand Crafty RR '19 which was designed with 27.5" x 2.8 tires and I am guessing the original FOX 36 factory fork FIT 4 Evol had a A2C = 567mm (nominal), which is typical for the 29" wheels. I have enquired Mondraker form contact and they replied saying the original A2C was 549mm , which is typical for 27.5" (non plus). If this is the case, I wonder if there was enough clearance with the upper arch and 2.8" tires. I bought my bike with current 27.5 x 2.6 tires and a RS Yari fork with an A2C = 550 measured which is pretty close to what RS claim for 27.5" wheel (552mm nominal). Now if this is the case, I am currently running with the front which is (567 - 552) mm shorter with all the impact on stability and BB being lower. I attach the original flier and thanks for anybody who could help. In conclusion could a 27.5" fork fit 27.5x 2.8 tyre as OEM in safety or likely my bike was designed to fit a 29" fork?


----------

